# need help restoring Dell Latitude to factory settings



## absolut_fate (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all, 1st time poster and new to the site. I looked around and seems like a great forum to be a part of.

I just bought a Dell Latitude C840 it has:
Mobile Intel Pent. 4 - M CPU 1.80GHz 
1.18GHz, 256 MB RAM 
MS Win xp prof ver. 2002 
Service pack 3

It seems as though it was previously used by a teacher. I need help getting it back to factory settings b/c it seems as though the previous owner tried deleting everything, but not very well. I would like to, but cannnot get it out of administration setting and it will not stay logged on to the internet. I'm not sure what info to provide but will with request. need to mention that the hot key start up/ boot menu doesn't have the symt. restore option.

~A_F


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try the steps here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/laptop-recovery-instructions-162525.html#post839984


----------



## absolut_fate (Feb 27, 2009)

I tried the recovery instructions many times, and it just started up like normal. Is it possible that Symantec not present?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you tried the recovery instructions and it did not help may you do not have the recovery partition. Check the partitioning of the drive, if it is only one then you have no recovery partition. 

What to do now? Call DELL and order a recovery CD... that is if you really want to restore to factory defaults. If not just reinstall Windows and get the drivers from DELL website.


----------



## absolut_fate (Feb 27, 2009)

is there a free downloadable Windows?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Nope..


----------



## absolut_fate (Feb 27, 2009)

eh...I guess I will give dell a call thanks for your time and help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

I believe DELL can help you in getting a recovery CD. I just do not know how much it would cost - HP/Compaq sell theirs for like under $20.


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Dell will send you one set of recovery discs for free if you order through the support website.


----------

